
Elixir Users' Survey 2016 Results - iamd3vil
https://www.dailydrip.com/blog/elixir-users-survey-2016-results
======
bsaul
Deployment story and expected performances are the two big questions for me.

i'd consider using elixir only if it made it easier to build _and deploy_ fail
safe architecture , _at good performance_.

~~~
knewter
Releases: unbelievably good deployment story.

> be me

> build a release (see distillery)

> put it on a machine (don't care how, but I like building AMIs with packer +
> ansible)

> build a systemd unit

> never go down because fault tolerance and good supervision strategy

Performance: so so good, and horizontal linear scaling is basically the holy
grail and the Erlang VM makes it trivial.

